# looking for best gaming headset



## Hayder_Master (Dec 8, 2013)

hi guys, i wast a gaming headset, in fact best one. i have now corsair vengeance 1500 and it's get's old, it's have a good durability and nice sound but low bass also mic was awesome and it's really comfort even it's closed but i play for hours i feel great.
now i think about  get Sennheiser PC363D or Astro A50 maybe, i spend good budget for headset around $250 and less.
thanks to all


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 8, 2013)

I know that sennheiser you say is very good (mostly very comfortable for gaming headset standards) but it's definitely overpriced. If you don't need a microphone you should have a look at beyerdynamic DT770Pro 80Ohm which is very good for movies and gaming on a PC with a good sound card like yours. In fact that sound card you have could also support the 250ohm version which is supposed to be very slightly better.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 8, 2013)

Kaynar said:


> I know that sennheiser you say is very good (mostly very comfortable for gaming headset standards) but it's definitely overpriced. If you don't need a microphone you should have a look at beyerdynamic DT770Pro 80Ohm which is very good for movies and gaming on a PC with a good sound card like yours. In fact that sound card you have could also support the 250ohm version which is supposed to be very slightly better.



i check it, seems u need the 32 OHM for PC, so not surround sound just stereo, but i know high quality stereo doing like surround, still not sure it's pro gaming headset


----------



## Kaynar (Dec 8, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> i check it, seems u need the 32 OHM for PC, so not surround sound just stereo, but i know high quality stereo doing like surround, still not sure it's pro gaming headset


 
 I might be confusing the 250 and 80 ohm for the DT990, but a discrete sound card will easily power any version anyway. And yes, high quality stereo is better than "7.1" headphones, cause last time I checked headphones don't have 7 speakers and 1 bass unit, they are also stereo with sound mixing faking surround sound.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 11, 2013)

If you want a gaming headset with microphone already on it the QPAD QH-90 will be a good choice. You could also get a Takstar Pro 80 or Hifi 2050 those are brilliant value as well. 

The beyerdynamics are ok as well.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 11, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> If you want a gaming headset with microphone already on it the QPAD QH-90 will be a good choice. You could also get a Takstar Pro 80 or Hifi 2050 those are brilliant value as well.
> 
> The beyerdynamics are ok as well.



that's funny never try this brand or even read a review about, but sure i will think about this advice, so those headsets better than astro and senhizer ?


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 12, 2013)

For the price definitely.


----------



## Aithos (Dec 12, 2013)

I swear I posted in this same thread yesterday, you must have double posted.  Look for a Sennheiser on sale for $150, the PC350, PC350SE, PC360 and PC363 are all the same headset more or less.  They are by far the best "gaming" headset for sound quality, construction and comfort.  The mic is pretty solid also, as far as gaming microphones are concerned.  You won't get any better audio quality unless you get a headset without a mic and wear a clip-on...which sucks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 12, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> For the price definitely.



i can go up with the price $250 or even more just wast something great



Aithos said:


> I swear I posted in this same thread yesterday, you must have double posted.  Look for a Sennheiser on sale for $150, the PC350, PC350SE, PC360 and PC363 are all the same headset more or less.  They are by far the best "gaming" headset for sound quality, construction and comfort.  The mic is pretty solid also, as far as gaming microphones are concerned.  You won't get any better audio quality unless you get a headset without a mic and wear a clip-on...which sucks.



i post that 3 says ago, i know sennheiser is good but still some people say there is something better, still confused


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 13, 2013)

For $300 you could perhaps get the Philips Fidelio L2 which are crazy good value as well. After listening to the QH-90s for a long time I find them to be on the level of the KRK KNS 8400 with most things and it has headset capability. The KNS 8400 are more comfy and are better for use on the go. They might also be worth looking into they are around $200 as well. You would have to add a microphone to them but a good one probably costs $30. I do not think it makes sense to spend over $200 on a headset they are all pretty much the same and just offer useless features for your extra bucks. The drivers are typically the same and the housings are only spiffed up in the looks department. If you want to go all in buy a set of headphones and get a seperate microphone.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd definitely get some headphones without a mic and get the mic separately.  I doubt any "gaming" headset will sound as good as a $100 pair of ATH-M50's.  Just look on head-fi for recommendations on headphones.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 13, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> For $300 you could perhaps get the Philips Fidelio L2 which are crazy good value as well. After listening to the QH-90s for a long time I find them to be on the level of the KRK KNS 8400 with most things and it has headset capability. The KNS 8400 are more comfy and are better for use on the go. They might also be worth looking into they are around $200 as well. You would have to add a microphone to them but a good one probably costs $30. I do not think it makes sense to spend over $200 on a headset they are all pretty much the same and just offer useless features for your extra bucks. The drivers are typically the same and the housings are only spiffed up in the looks department. If you want to go all in buy a set of headphones and get a seperate microphone.



nice info mate i think i was blind never check those headsets, ok let's talk about links to buy
here is the philips L1, looks like very solid quality metal love that cuz i am always throw my headset when my team faked the game, and it's 40mm driver as i notice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006RUIWC0/?tag=tec06d-20
and what is the different with philips X1, if just design not in driver so it's not important

still did not get a link for QPAD QH-90 available in amazon or newegg , i read your full review about it i become like it 53mm driver nice, but still want to tell me about which i chose cuz u are the pro here.
and this is the KRK-KNS8400, so i just need and extra mic? it's 40mm drivers and u tell about durability 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ARUO2S/?tag=tec06d-20

i also always care about driver size maybe just think it's give higher sound with quality which i like, don't sure if i think wrong here,
i think i will make a better point and make chose easy, i try 3 good headsets and one earphone this is what i feel
1- turttle beach ear force eah-2, which is have 5 speakers in each side using real 5.1 sound,  it's not Comfortable at all and my ears going worm after 2 hours and my head want to blow off, i like the bass but it's so noisy at high volume and it's begin hurt me, sound carp at high level and not a good quality, mic is ok
2- logitech g930 , also not Comfortable, sound is just good with good bass level, mic is ok
3- corsair veangence 1500, perfect with Comfortable even it's closed i can not feel when where it or not even with 6 hours gaming, but it's sound is not good something normal the $50 can do better, low bass even when install software and rise it, solid quality and nice mic.
4- earphone Sennheiser cx-300, it's just a cheap one but have a great sound quality love it with high bass but at last it's a earphone can use it a lot, that's why i was think about this brand with headsets.
after all i am look for some have a good sound quality like my earphone or maybe something better cuz it's only one try it, and Comfortable like veangence 1500, also good quality


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 13, 2013)

The KRKs are comfortable so are the QPADs. The QPADs are available on amazon for $150 or £80ish. 

The QPADs are more bassy than the KRKs. Durability is pretty much the same, with perhaps the KRKs a little better and a little lighter. 

The Fidelios use the same type of driver I have not seen all so there might be variances there. The cups are also similar so odds are they sound similar.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 13, 2013)

Frederik S said:


> The KRKs are comfortable so are the QPADs. The QPADs are available on amazon for $150 or £80ish.
> 
> The QPADs are more bassy than the KRKs. Durability is pretty much the same, with perhaps the KRKs a little better and a little lighter.
> 
> The Fidelios use the same type of driver I have not seen all so there might be variances there. The cups are also similar so odds are they sound similar.



ok i think i go for Qpad 90, in amazon only fined the 85
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B00DMIG/?tag=tec06d-20

anywhere else i should search, even did not find it on newegg


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 31, 2013)

i dont think its a good price for a headset with this kind of frequencys 150$ .
The beyer dt770 pro are in 32ohm ,80omh and 250ohm and are close headphone.
Sennheiser hd 500 series are go as well and beyerdinamic have they own headset look at that http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/hah/headphones-and-headsets/gaming/mmx-300.html


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the Beyerdynamic DT770 80OHM's and they work good with my sound card. However to properly drive those you need an AMP/DAC.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 31, 2013)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i dont think its a good price for a headset with this kind of frequencys 150$ .
> The beyer dt770 pro are in 32ohm ,80omh and 250ohm and are close headphone.
> Sennheiser hd 500 series are go as well and beyerdinamic have they own headset look at that http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/hah/headphones-and-headsets/gaming/mmx-300.html



i can rist up to $250 or $300 for something worth


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 31, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> i can rist up to $250 or $300 for something worth


Well the beyerdynamic mmx300 need a good sound card with headphone amp , if your x-fi titanium have a good dac inside is worth it like the xonar essence st.
If you want a good pair of headphone and the mic external you can buy a amp/dac and a good pair of beyer dt770 or 990 pro and you would spend 250 or 300 depends on the price and if you are interested in quality audio without interference from the inside of the case.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2014)

20 hour left for this, what u think guys 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3QD94O/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## radrok (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd get these

http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Signature-Reference-Class-Premium-Headphones/dp/B004444OFK/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390383882&sr=1-2&keywords=akg k701

They should be similar to the K701 (which I own and recommend btw) if they are not identical.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 22, 2014)

the philips phidelio are good indeed but not replaceable earpads and need amping for sound good.
right now im using for other audio purpose like watching anime see movies and listen music with a pari of Superlux HD668b and a Fiio e10 Olympus amp/dac and is very very good outstanding for the price .
But for gaming im ok with my corsair v1500 v2 xd.
so i think that if your searching for a good pair of headphone but very good in sound quality you cant go wrong with the beyerdinamic mmx300 or the new senheiser series of gaming headset or the new in the gaming headset audio tecnica
with this 2 models http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-audio-technica-Gaming-Headset-ATH-ADG1/dp/B00H8NS1K8/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390385614&sr=1-1&keywords=audio technica gaming headset
a open model and this is the closed back http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-audio-technica-Gaming-Headset-ATH-AG1/dp/B00H95X98O/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390385662&sr=1-2&keywords=audio technica gaming headset


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2014)

radrok said:


> I'd get these
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Signature-Reference-Class-Premium-Headphones/dp/B004444OFK/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1390383882&sr=1-2&keywords=akg k701
> 
> They should be similar to the K701 (which I own and recommend btw) if they are not identical.



well i hope it will work as i need



Capitan Harlock said:


> the philips phidelio are good indeed but not replaceable earpads and need amping for sound good.
> right now im using for other audio purpose like watching anime see movies and listen music with a pari of Superlux HD668b and a Fiio e10 Olympus amp/dac and is very very good outstanding for the price .
> But for gaming im ok with my corsair v1500 v2 xd.
> so i think that if your searching for a good pair of headphone but very good in sound quality you cant go wrong with the beyerdinamic mmx300 or the new senheiser series of gaming headset or the new in the gaming headset audio tecnica
> ...




corsair v1500 so bad sound quality i try it for a year, those audio tachnica are pricy , $450 is over my range


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2014)

Get the X1s, they are also easy to power with a normal sound card.


----------



## neliz (Jan 22, 2014)

BitFenix Flo, very satisfied (just €55), very good noise isolation and the headset prefers gaming over music, although it's great as a headset for phones as well. 

They blow my old AKG's out of the water when it comes to reproduction of lows (Battlefield on War Tapes.)


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 22, 2014)

Phillips are cheap and sound like crap.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2014)

Philips Fidelio X1 is better than DT880 250 Ohm, T1, HD650, HE-300 and a lot of orthodynamics as well. The Fidelio range is great bang for the buck the L2 is also very promising.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 22, 2014)

Hayder_Master said:


> well i hope it will work as i need
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the audio technica are good like the beyer mmx300 but more pricy but borth are easy to drive 38ohm the audio technica and the beyer 32ohm.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 22, 2014)

Frederik S said:


> Philips Fidelio X1 is better than DT880 250 Ohm, T1, HD650, HE-300 and a lot of orthodynamics as well. The Fidelio range is great bang for the buck the L2 is also very promising.



doesnot have the same frequency response no replaceable earpad and not replaceable parts but still better? are you sure? about sound quality every one can tell you they best headphone but im cosidering the all a round use + the possibility for replaceable parts like for the beyer or the sennheiser


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2014)

Sound quality wise it is better than the other ones I listed.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2014)

Frederik S said:


> Philips Fidelio X1 is better than DT880 250 Ohm, T1, HD650, HE-300 and a lot of orthodynamics as well. The Fidelio range is great bang for the buck the L2 is also very promising.



and better than those too ?
*KRK KNS8400*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ARUO2S/?tag=tec06d-20

*V-MODA Crossfade LP*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BYRGKE/?tag=tec06d-20

the krk on the way and i try v-moda looks great but there is something missing in sound did not know what it's or maybe it's just a feel like nothing perfect.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2014)

The X1 is nearly double the price of the KRKs and yes they are better. Would not buy anything from V-MODA most of their stuff is very bad quality wise much likes Dre and other overhyped brands.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2014)

Frederik S said:


> The X1 is nearly double the price of the KRKs and yes they are better. Would not buy anything from V-MODA most of their stuff is very bad quality wise much likes Dre and other overhyped brands.



and if i pay $150 for the x1 ? but you say the krk better than x1 anyway


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 22, 2014)

The X1s are better then the KRK 8400 for home use no doubt.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 22, 2014)

If you don't need a mic, Sennheisers HD558s.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 22, 2014)

Frederik S said:


> The X1s are better then the KRK 8400 for home use no doubt.



so x1 it's, and i read in some review it's just come with bad cable quality, it's lose about 1.5om so i order v-moda cable with mic, i read it's verry good quality cable with 0.5om lose or less
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ17WKK/?tag=tec06d-20



MxPhenom 216 said:


> If you don't need a mic, Sennheisers HD558s.



yeah i was think about mic , so i order this mic
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ17WKK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 22, 2014)

if you want a neutral sound an whant v moda i read the most close to neutral are the v moda m80 but are on ear design.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 22, 2014)

KRK 6400 is the exact same as the 8400 the only difference is the ear pads are foam rather then memory foam on the inside.

get the KRK 6400 for cheap get a mod mic and bam best headset around for $100-130

modmic http://www.modmic.com

KRK KNS 6400
http://www.amazon.com/KRK-KNS6400-Studio-Headphones/dp/B004ARSMXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1390428925&sr=1-1&keywords=KRK KNS6400

Between the two it should be around $110 which in terms of audio and mic quality nothing really comes close in terms of an all in one package.  Just keep in mind the KRK require burn in to sound good mine needed around 100 hours and there still sounding a bit better as time goes on only have around 200-220 hours with them right now,.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 23, 2014)

@Frederik S you have tempted me into buying the Philips X1. Price is high but Im currently In hong kong so i might be able to get it cheaper. and take a pair home with me to go with my Creative SB-Z. did you use a amp with it?

Ive heard good reviews about the X1 when it comes to gaming and since I have a bit of cash to splash and no upgrades to buy, Im definitely willing to take a jump into the world of audiophile headsets since Ive never really owned a pair apart from my HiFiman RE-400's.

If the X1 costs too much though what would be your recommendation below that? If i dont return with anything from hong kong - at least i grab a headset.


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the X1s are really good value. Also the new L2s are brilliant if you want something slightly more portable and with a microphone.
For me the best budget headset at the moment is the QPAD QH-90 / Takstart Pro-80, then the KRK KNS-8400.

This is quite an interesting comparison:
https://docs.google.com/presentatio...RQhvWM0IX2h0NQ8/edit#slide=id.g25f83b2cd_3820


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 5, 2014)

Frederik S said:


> I think the X1s are really good value. Also the new L2s are brilliant if you want something slightly more portable and with a microphone.
> For me the best budget headset at the moment is the QPAD QH-90 / Takstart Pro-80, then the KRK KNS-8400.
> 
> This is quite an interesting comparison:
> https://docs.google.com/presentatio...RQhvWM0IX2h0NQ8/edit#slide=id.g25f83b2cd_3820



one more thing , what about the sound card ? i have x-fi titanium pro and the other card in hand creative Z, i don't think there is a big different in sound quality but i just to ask the pro guys, what you think ?


----------



## Frederik S (Feb 5, 2014)

Not a big difference for most headphones. With very high impedance and low efficiency headphones there might be.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 5, 2014)

This is easy and trust me I have tried most the best so far me is the QH90's. Comfort is great, one of the best mic's and the sound is great.
Second is the Asus vulcan, the only thing I hated was the mic.
thirdly is the Razer Cachersis, still one of the most comfortable. I have all three still


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 7, 2014)

Logitech G35 headset Mic sample:
https://www.youtube.com/user/BadashGames  <<<My hubby's youtube channel.  (note: early vids were done with an older Logitech headset: H390 From Feed The Beast 15 (Uploaded march 4th 2013) on are done with the G35 headset and prior to that are done with the H390 headset.  and it started to go bad for some reason. It seems ok for my sis so he gave it to her)

He likes the G35 for gaming. 

I have the vulcan ANC and the mic does not pick up all my voice and it does not pick up my hubby's voice at all. The sound is so compressed and it gives me headaches for music and games. The G35 is a better "gaming" headset then the VANC!!!

My current headphones are Beyerdynamic DT700 Pro 80. Love em. 

I'm gonna get a Yeti mic when I get into making gameplay vids. I plan on making some when i get a Logitech Racing Wheel!!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 8, 2014)

i tried g35 and g730,in fact never found mic sound quality like corsair vengeance 1500, it's just better than external mic olmpacs i just bout it and order v-moda and just want to try something same quality.


remixedcat said:


> Logitech G35 headset Mic sample:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/BadashGames  <<<My hubby's youtube channel.  (note: early vids were done with an older Logitech headset: H390 From Feed The Beast 15 (Uploaded march 4th 2013) on are done with the G35 headset and prior to that are done with the H390 headset.  and it started to go bad for some reason. It seems ok for my sis so he gave it to her)
> 
> He likes the G35 for gaming.
> ...



i tried g35 and g930,in fact never found mic sound quality like corsair vengeance 1500, it's just better than external mic olmpacs i just bout it and order v-moda and just want to try something same quality.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 12, 2014)

johnstyle said:


> Try Sennheiser G4ME Zero gaming mouse, It is very user friendly gaming mouse.



mouse !! aha u mean headset, i see it now look nice
welcome to tpu and thanks again


----------



## MrFickles (Mar 28, 2014)

Contact Casper @ http://www.head-fi.org/u/348881/ccasper-tfg. He'll mod any pair of headphones into a headset w/ microphone. He can also make dual sided headphones single sided and vice versa. And if you really want it he can make detectable cables. You can't go wrong with a completely customized headset.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2014)

i got the X1, first look amazing


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 31, 2014)

Hayder_Master said:


> i got the X1, first look amazing


but does not have replaceable parts like the earpads for example or every little thing like the headband and so on but if you happy good for you xd


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm partial to Audio-Technica headphones.  Don't know if a built in mic is needed [I have a separate desktop mic]. 

I own both of these and would highly recommend: 

Audio-Technica ATH-M50S Professional Closed-Back Studio Headphones 

Audio-Technica ATH-M30 Circumaural Closed-back Dynamic Stereo Monitor Headphone


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2014)

Capitan Harlock said:


> but does not have replaceable parts like the earpads for example or every little thing like the headband and so on but if you happy good for you xd



yes i know the problem is no replacement ear pads , as always nothing perfect



Hilux SSRG said:


> I'm partial to Audio-Technica headphones.  Don't know if a built in mic is needed [I have a separate desktop mic].
> 
> I own both of these and would highly recommend:
> 
> ...




i was have the 2nd link , nice audio quality but really it's not comfort at all, it's hurt my ear after a little while like hour maybe 


i also ordered V-moda cable with mic 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ17WKK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## vega22 (Apr 1, 2014)

best budget "gaming" headset imo.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXPNGCM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Apr 1, 2014)

Surprisingly comfortable are the Skullcandy Aviators but not great audio quality, at least for my ears.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 1, 2014)

at about $70, I like Razer Carcharias:
+ it's comfy for hours of playing, no excessive clamping force.
+ mic is quite clear.
+ It's not the best in sound (well it's rather on cheap end compared to many headphone/set) but not bad and somehow it's not fatiguing, I could hear it all day.
+ Materials are nice
+ There's replacement for pad (velour or leather at about ~$15).
- The sound is bleeding to mic with high level of volume.

but honestly Asus/Corsair offerings at that price is more or less the same, but I like Razer's.


----------

